# GT #31: Philadelphia 76ers (14-18) @ Los Angeles Lakers (19-11) [01/04]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




























]








[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [Sf]T. Ariza [PF] L. Odom [C] A. Bynum


The Philadelphia 76ers




































[PG] A. Miller [SG] Some Dude [SF] Some other dude [PF] Nut Grabber [C] Another guy.


​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A mini-blowout at home and nothing less.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I just turned on Lakers Live... the douchebag with the mic was talking about all the injuries with the Lakers.... who is hurt?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sixers starting frontcourt has to be the worst offensive front court since the Pistons started Curry-Moore-Wallace for a season


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

gonna watch this game closely just to see if there's anyone worth trading for


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

so sasha and rad have been hurt


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

were need to tighten up our d. Bynum looking good against Dalembert.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton goes out, his man stops scoring. Coincidence?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

were scoring at will on them but were letting them score too easily! Defense please!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/?action=view&current=D-Fence1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff171/doitwithheart/D-Fence1.jpg" border="0" alt="D Fence"></a>

<a href="http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s213/DJ_Fresh19/?action=view&current=trojan.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s213/DJ_Fresh19/trojan.jpg" border="0" alt="=]=]"></a>

<a href="http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m159/sevenshoes/?action=view&current=buffered-vitamin-c.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m159/sevenshoes/buffered-vitamin-c.jpg" border="0" alt="Vitamin C"></a>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

BYNUM!!!! with the drive and dunk!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did I just see Bynum drive and dunk...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude.. his elbow was like 2 feet above the rim on that dunk..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

11 and 7 for Bynum already.. feed the big man!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Best play of Javaris' career so far!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

my dream lineup might appear this game

c-bynum
pf-turiaf
sf-ariza
sg-kobe
pg-critt

I would rather play small ball with kobe at sf then have luke out there


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Phil is finally using Critt, holla


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Critt looked nice out there. 8pts at the half him. Bynum is a beast! Hes manhandling the Philadelphia bigs. Him and Ronny have have like at least 8-9 blocks by now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad to see Bynum shook off the last two games. He played very poorly vs Boston, and I think he was capable of doing better (bad refs or not). Tonight he looks good, even if it is the lowly 76ers.

Nice appearance of J Crit. I know it's only cause the machine is out there, but in his first off the bench he has played better than 90 percent of any games Sasha has gotten time in. Good sign for us, bad for Sasha.

Giving Walton the start ended up the way I thought it would. Iguodala raped him and was lighting us up because of Lukes lack of defense. We put Trevor back in, and Iguodala stopped making easy baskets. I hope this was just a last chance Luke type of start, because Trevor has been playing far better as of now at least on the defensive end.

After a week off this is a nice game to get back into. I needed a Laker break after Boston-Gate. But I feel renewed now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love when the Lakers play like this.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lakers putting on a CLINIC


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Javaris has a freaking insane vertical... he'll be amazing when he is 22.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Even in garbage time, Kwame Brown is horrible.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Critt is handling his business! Nice ball fake!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win! Nice team effort tonight. Lets take this into Sundays game against the Pacers.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Critt is amazing right now, he's the only PG on our team that is ever going to be a superstar in the league.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I said it at the time had Critt played with Oden instead of Conley he would have been top 5 easy, he's the better playter. 

Critt has some learning to do but the raw talent is amazing he blows by people with ease great explosiveness, tremendous handle and speed. We really stole him. 

Mitch deserves major kudos for that pick. Had he slipped to the Heat he might be in the running for ROY right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar and Critt are competing for PT but they actually looked really good together. It really is a great problem to have.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Crittenton is the man. Like jazzy1 said, he's got great handles and speed. I think his jumpshot still needs some work, but at least it looks nice. At least he doesn't need to fix his mechanics or anything, he just needs some practice.

What I really like about him is that he can play both guard positions. He should take all Sasha's minutes. Sasha sucks. Crittenton should take Sasha's minutes and come off the bench as the backup 2 and 3rd string 1. He looks good next to Farmar. Maybe they'll wreak havoc together in the future.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for us tonight. Glad to see Critt getting more minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Ronny, you had a career high in blocks tonight, with five."

"I tied it. I had the same number against Orlando. Check the facts, baby."

:laugh::laugh:

Crittenton was awesome tonight. I'd like to see us use him and Farmar out there at the same time more often. He has insane handles and can really finish around the rim. It seems pretty clear that he's going to be a good PG in this league and he has a bright future ahead of him. He certainly shouldn't be traded unless we can get something of real value in return.

Great to see us wipe the floor with them tonight. Hopefully we can get Vlad back on the court with Lamar on Sunday and get another win vs. Indiana to put us at 21-11.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Critt for POTG IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Critt for POTG IMO.


I'd go with Bynum.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd go with Bynum.


either works for me!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I said it at the time had Critt played with Oden instead of Conley he would have been top 5 easy, he's the better playter.
> 
> Critt has some learning to do but the raw talent is amazing he blows by people with ease great explosiveness, tremendous handle and speed. We really stole him.
> 
> Mitch deserves major kudos for that pick. Had he slipped to the Heat he might be in the running for ROY right now.


He should be a full-time starter by his third season, by then Fish will slip into a 10 minute a game role and Farmar will be the primary backup.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I love games like this and love this team in general this season. Bynum was great today and Crit looks like exactly what the Lakers have been hyping him as; the future of the franchise at guard. Crit needs to get every single one of Sasha's minutes, that's for sure. It's telling when Crit's first game with major minutes, he produces as well or nearly as well as Sasha's career best games.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Even in garbage time, Kwame Brown is horrible.


Amen to that! He is just an absolute waste. Even his normally decent defense was horrible. I was watching the game online and even Stu Lantz took a couple of shots at Kwame.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> He should be a full-time starter by his third season, by then Fish will slip into a 10 minute a game role and Farmar will be the primary backup.


i don't think fish will be a 10 MPG type of guy in 3 years.. the way he plays, he doesn't rely on speed. it's not like he's a lockdown defender against faster PGs these days..

i think he can play effectively until he's 37-38 no problem. 

however, if critt gets really good, phil will have no choice but to put him in the game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i don't think fish will be a 10 MPG type of guy in 3 years.. the way he plays, he doesn't rely on speed. it's not like he's a lockdown defender against faster PGs these days..
> 
> i think he can play effectively until he's 37-38 no problem.
> 
> however, if critt gets really good, phil will have no choice but to put him in the game.


He will be due to competition. Farmar, Critt and obviously Kobe will have surpassed him by then.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

EHL said:


> I love games like this and love this team in general this season. Bynum was great today and Crit looks like exactly what the Lakers have been hyping him as; the future of the franchise at guard. Crit needs to get every single one of Sasha's minutes, that's for sure. It's telling when Crit's first game with major minutes, he produces as well or nearly as well as Sasha's career best games.


It's a fun team. It really is. That is why I'm hesitant to break it up. I'm still not sold on Lamar but you have to love how unselfish everyone is. They seem to play and mesh well together. Outside of the nights where Kobe reverts to being a ballhog, even he has taken fewer shots it seems.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sweetness!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i don't think fish will be a 10 MPG type of guy in 3 years.. the way he plays, he doesn't rely on speed. it's not like he's a lockdown defender against faster PGs these days..
> 
> i think he can play effectively until he's 37-38 no problem.
> 
> however, if critt gets really good, phil will have no choice but to put him in the game.


Plus, Fisher is in ridiculously good physical condition and he doesn't play enough (35+mpg) so that his body is likely to get worn down quickly. Hopefully Fisher is coming off the bench in a year or two, but I only say that because I hope that Farmar or Crittenton has surpassed him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Player of the Game: Bynum or Java?


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

Java. He lead the team in points and this was his best game to date.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking Java as well just because it was rare to see since Phil hasn't really been playing him this season at all. He led the team in scoring, and shot 7/9 from the field, perfect from the stripe, and only one turnover.

Bynum, no doubt, had an awesome game, but we got to see even more of our future here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame looks fat out there. Like he needs to lose a few pounds to regain some of his quickness. Its understandable though because most of his injuries have been to the legs so they dont really allow him to run to regain his conditioning.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pinball said:


> It's a fun team. It really is. That is why I'm hesitant to break it up. I'm still not sold on Lamar but you have to love how unselfish everyone is. They seem to play and mesh well together. Outside of the nights where Kobe reverts to being a ballhog, even he has taken fewer shots it seems.


Bynum at this point is absolutely untouchable for any other big man short of Dwight Howard and maybe Bosh? That is how great he looks. He'll need to take another leap next season to solidify that, but clearly he's the best 20 year old in the league. For a center, that's exciting. Then there's Farmar and Crit, both looking like killer steals, and even guys like Turiaf, who could be one of those great career spark plug backups. Not to mention what is looking like highway robbery with the Ariza trade. 

As far as Bryant is concerned, I think he has been better at balancing the two (shooting and not shooting) this season. To me he has just been horribly more erratic/streaky than he normally is, leading to nights like last night where he does only what he needs to do minimally (9 shots, 6 boards, 4 assists, etc.), while other nights he'll completely overdo it (opening night 32 shots & 27 FTs).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Bynum at this point is absolutely untouchable for any other big man short of Dwight Howard and maybe Bosh? That is how great he looks. He'll need to take another leap next season to solidify that, but clearly he's the best 20 year old in the league. For a center, that's exciting. Then there's Farmar and Crit, both looking like killer steals, and even guys like Turiaf, who could be one of those great career spark plug backups. Not to mention what is looking like highway robbery with the Ariza trade.
> 
> As far as Bryant is concerned, I think he has been better at balancing the two (shooting and not shooting) this season. To me he has just been horribly more erratic/streaky than he normally is, leading to nights like last night where he does only what he needs to do minimally (9 shots, 6 boards, 4 assists, etc.), while other nights he'll completely overdo it (opening night 32 shots & 27 FTs).



I wouldn't trade Bynum for either Bosh nor Howard. I'm not saying either one isn't WAY better at this point than Bynum... But Bynum has such a soft touch, ability shoot a jumper, or a baby hook, and he is longer and a better shot blocker than Howard. And never underestimate intellegence, Bynum is extremly smart for someone as young in the NBA as him. Add that to the fact that Bynum isn't cringe worthy when he goes to the free throw line, you really end up with someone who has the sky as the limit in there future. Right now, Howard is the man. Way better than Bynum no human could argue that. Bynum has another 3 years or to get to that level if he ever does. I believe he will though. And I'd personally be willing to take that chance and wait.


Bosh is amazing, but finding talent in the centers is far more difficult. I'd not trade him either, even though we'd be a lot better right now if we did. We got so much youth with Critt, etc. That I'm willing to take our time and let some of them grow before trading anyone (if it was possible that is).


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

u kidding? i'd take howard or yao for andrew, if we could do it straight up (hypothetically) any day of the week. 

don't know why EHL didn't mention yao.

if we have kobe/yao/LO with our supporting cast ... it's GAME OVER for the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> u kidding? i'd take howard or yao for andrew, if we could do it straight up (hypothetically) any day of the week.
> 
> don't know why EHL didn't mention yao.
> 
> if we have kobe/yao/LO with our supporting cast ... it's GAME OVER for the NBA.


Howard yes Yao no way...thats how good Bynum is gonna be, and how much of a wuss/injury prone player Yao is. Sounds crazy but the sky is the limit for this TWENTY YEAR OLD!!! If anyone sees Bynum buy him a juice box for me...:cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

andrew hasn't even proven that he has a post game yet. 

i'd take yao or howard over bynum...

watching the game against hte sixers nwo though... all i gotta say was that dunk was sick. sick in a nonpowering way, since it was a pretty soft dunk. but still, he's a 7 footer who drove to the basket and dunked with his right hand, despite jumping off his right food.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> andrew hasn't even proven that he has a post game yet.
> 
> i'd take yao or howard over bynum...
> 
> watching the game against hte sixers nwo though... all i gotta say was that dunk was sick. sick in a nonpowering way, since it was a pretty soft dunk. but still, he's a 7 footer who drove to the basket and dunked with his right hand, despite jumping off his right food.



I love when people say he has no post game. 

Especially when Bynum is 3rd in the NBA for dunks so far this season and 2 in the league for shooting percentage.. The most efficient scorer on the Laker's. When his touches have increased, his percentage has gone up instead of down (check the numbers for dec. where he was shooting at 70 percent for the majority of the month), showing that he is very capable in the post. 

The guy has has plenty of post movies, despite not having his a main go to move. He often does the baby side hook, or the little overhand floater from three feet out. And has also done quiet a few back to the basket, twist dunks. I mean I know the guy has gotten a lot of lob dunks lately, but thats really only been a recent thing. The majorty of the season he has bee quick, and determed to go up higher than whoever is defending him and dunk. 

If you want to argue you that Bynum has no go to move, then I wont argue really. He has multiple moves, that he doesn't seem to have any preference towards. But if you want to argue you his post game, then you are wrong. You don't average 12.4 PPG on the season at 62 percent, and somewhere in the neighborhood of 14-15 points at around 70 percent during the month of December and not have a post game. It's not like he is making the majority of his points from the line or jump shooting.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I love when people say he has no post game.
> 
> Especially when Bynum is 3rd in the NBA for dunks so far this season and 2 in the league for shooting percentage.. The most efficient scorer on the Laker's. When his touches have increased, his percentage has gone up instead of down (check the numbers for dec. where he was shooting at 70 percent for the majority of the month), showing that he is very capable in the post.
> 
> ...


You could easily argue that Bynum doesn't have a post game, while averaging 12.4 PPG. 

The majority of his points come off of alley oops and teammates feeding him the ball in position to score right away. If that happens, the player getting in position to score right away and feeding off of alley oops does not need a post game in order to score points efficiently.

I guess you could say he has a post game as he does have some post moves... but you could say that about any NBA player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> You could easily argue that Bynum doesn't have a post game, while averaging 12.4 PPG.
> 
> The majority of his points come off of alley oops and teammates feeding him the ball in position to score right away. If that happens, the player getting in position to score right away and feeding off of alley oops does not need a post game in order to score points efficiently.
> 
> I guess you could say he has a post game as he does have some post moves... but you could say that about any NBA player.


If you were saying post game, wouldn't that include the ability to work around the post? Unless Post game only refers to stricking back to the basket, ability to create ones own shot every time? Since when did put backs, alley oops, and dunks not count as post abilities? Not everyone can do those things the way Andrew can with his consistency. 

Would you say Kwame has a post game? Can he finish around the rim with consistency? Or get put backs, and alley oops with consistency? I'm sure to some extent everyone could have abilities in the post. Why not? Bynum has a decent jumper for a center. Nothing I'd want him to shoot often, but his ability is there? Does that mean everyone has the outside game? I mean seriously, Bynum is better at doing even the simple post aspects that many centers do not do. Bynum is very good at using his size, soft hands, and natural rebounding ability. He has a post game, but defiantly lacks in that post move that the better centers out there have. But that comes with time. 

Reality is, give the ball to Bynum more when he is in decent position and not ignore him, and he will score more points with his current "Post game". Top it off he'd do that on better shooting percentages than anyone on the team including Kobe.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum's complete "post game" will come in time with experience. His game has already improved 100% since he was drafted...so there is no reason to think it will not continue to improve.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I love when people say he has no post game.
> 
> Especially when Bynum is 3rd in the NBA for dunks so far this season and 2 in the league for shooting percentage.. The most efficient scorer on the Laker's. When his touches have increased, his percentage has gone up instead of down (check the numbers for dec. where he was shooting at 70 percent for the majority of the month), showing that he is very capable in the post.
> 
> ...


have you been watching andrew play?

what does dunking have to do with having a post up game? what does having a high fg % have to do with having a post up game? what does being the laker's most efficient scorer have to do with having a post up game? a post up game is having your back to the basket, and being so good at it that you have to draw double and triple teams. kobe has a post up game, with his fadaway jumper. that's a good example.

if he could develop a post up game, it would open up things for his teammates. for now, what he's mainly doing is dunking alley oop passes, getting offensive rebounds and putting it back up, or catching the ball when his man leaves him to defend kobe or whoever is driving to the basket. 

in the philly game, even stu mentioned how andrew needs to improve his post up game. i think he needs a little more power and better footwork. he has the ability to become a good post up player, but that's not enough reason to believe that he will.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> have you been watching andrew play?
> 
> what does dunking have to do with having a post up game? what does having a high fg % have to do with having a post up game? what does being the laker's most efficient scorer have to do with having a post up game? a post up game is having your back to the basket, and being so good at it that you have to draw double and triple teams. kobe has a post up game, with his fadaway jumper. that's a good example.
> 
> ...


I asked a simple question. Does not the ability to clean up the glass, get put backs, score in the paint, fall under the category of post game abilities? Or are you suggesting the only true post game is the ability to have your back to the basket. If thats the case, then theres very few centers out there now that have a post game, even though they still score 20 plus points a night.

The majority of Bynums points come from dunks not associated with Alley oops. They have increased the alley oops lately. I'm glad, it works well for someone with Bynums freakish length. But the majoirty of his points this season came the old fashion way. Catch in the post, back up, and dunk. Or get the offensive board, and slam it home. He has even been showing an ice display of a baby hook from 4-5 out. 

Even in the game vs the 76ers, the majority of his baskets came from creation not alley oops. Rather it be the drive and dunk, the baby wing hook, the spin move dunk, etc. Those are all skilled moves. If no skill was involved, guys like Kwame would do it every game. Or at least with some level of consistency over his pitiful NBA career. 

If you do not think Bynum commands double teams already, then I think I should ask *YOU *if you have ever watched Andrew play. Even during the Magic game, Dwight was getting help double teaming Bynum. 

Bynum doesn't get double teamed because he is no threat in the post. The fact is, and no one here has attempted to refute it. *IF you give Bynum more touches, you will get more points on better percentages than anyone on the Lakers. *If thats not a post game, then I say again.. Whatever you want to tell yourself. I don't care if he uses voodoo to get the ball in the hoop. If he scores with the basketball in his hand, it's good enough post game for me.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If you were saying post game, wouldn't that include the ability to work around the post? Unless Post game only refers to stricking back to the basket, ability to create ones own shot every time? Since when did put backs, alley oops, and dunks not count as post abilities? Not everyone can do those things the way Andrew can with his consistency.
> 
> Would you say Kwame has a post game? Can he finish around the rim with consistency? Or get put backs, and alley oops with consistency? I'm sure to some extent everyone could have abilities in the post. Why not? Bynum has a decent jumper for a center. Nothing I'd want him to shoot often, but his ability is there? Does that mean everyone has the outside game? I mean seriously, Bynum is better at doing even the simple post aspects that many centers do not do. Bynum is very good at using his size, soft hands, and natural rebounding ability. He has a post game, but defiantly lacks in that post move that the better centers out there have. But that comes with time.
> 
> Reality is, give the ball to Bynum more when he is in decent position and not ignore him, and he will score more points with his current "Post game". Top it off he'd do that on better shooting percentages than anyone on the team including Kobe.


Using Kwame is a bad example. Kwame has no offensive game at all, any competent big man should be able to finish with consistency around the basket. Being able to dunk open looks and catch ally-oops or score off put backs does not count as a post game. Just because you are scoring near the basket does not mean you have a post game. Tyson Chandler does all these things, Shawn Marion, Ben Wallace can do all these things, they're hustle points. Having a post game may not strictly adhere to scoring with your back to the basket, but it means being able to create your own shot in the paint, as in catching the ball 10 feet out, and going to work to score on your man.

I'm not trying to compare Bynum to Wallace or any of these guys, but I'm just pointing out that those qualities are hardly those of a good post scorer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I feel weird being the one to tell people to tone down the positevity on a Laker, but I would trade Bynum for Dwight, Yao and based on what I saw in college- Oden.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I feel weird being the one to tell people to tone down the positevity on a Laker, but I would trade Bynum for Dwight, Yao and based on what I saw in college- Oden.


As would I.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I feel weird being the one to tell people to tone down the positevity on a Laker, but I would trade Bynum for Dwight, Yao and based on what I saw in college- Oden.


I wouldn't trade Bynum for Oden. Oden may have more potential, but there's a ton of guys in the league that have unfulfilled potential. Even if Oden will become better, he hasn't played an NBA season yet, while Bynum has played 3. So it would take Oden a while. 

I wouldn't trade something proven for something unproven, especially with Kobe and Lamar on the team right now.


----------

